
Show HN: My new startup (feedback pls, happy to answer q's) - Apane
Hey!<p>So with a small team I&#x27;ve been developing a new startup in the event planning space. We&#x27;re significantly improving the way that you find and book venues for your special events (weddings, birthdays, business dinners etc...). You can refine your venue search results according to your budget, event type, venue type and more and reach out to the representative of venues with the click of a button!<p>If you&#x27;d rather NOT read the long post then you can watch the demo video here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;137506756<p>You&#x27;ve decided to continue reading? Good on you! So for example, let&#x27;s say that you&#x27;re planning your wedding - you&#x27;d go to www.venuevortex.com and choose the city in which you&#x27;re looking for a venue. You&#x27;ll then get a bunch of results within the selected city, you can narrow down these results by using the filters on the left hand side according to your budget, capacity, event type, amenities etc...<p>Once you&#x27;ve found a venue that looks promising you can hit the &quot;More detials&quot; button and here you can learn more about the venue, all of it&#x27;s available room options and if all is well you can hit &quot;Get In Touch&quot;. You can then send a request directly to the representative of this venue and receive a response shortly!<p>You no longer have to call around a bunch of venues to find the right one, you can narrow down results easily according to your requirements and reach out to several venue representatives at once and await their responses giving you the options you desire, at the speed you desire.<p>That&#x27;s the gist of it, we&#x27;re launching initially in Ontario, Canada.<p>Open to feedback to make this as valuable as possible to both the venue representatives, and the event planners.
======
jeffmould
Awesome idea and your site is very well done.

A couple quick things:

1\. In the footer of the site you have "Find a Vendor", I think it is supposed
to say "Find a Venue"

2\. The video is good, but 11 minutes is way too long in my opinion. I got
tired of listening after the first 90 seconds. To be honest though, the site
is so well done and clear you really don't even need to show the video. :)

3\. One thing you may add is venue ratings/reviews. So after someone has
booked a venue they could rate it.

Overall looks great and awesome idea. Good luck!

~~~
Apane
Thanks Jeff, appreciate the feedback! Please hit the upvote button if you like
the idea :)

